# Topside and bottom paint advice for gheenoe



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous post with pics of a repaint:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1225741506/0

also try pm'ing OSWLD, he's done his share of repainting
and then some...


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

very nice, looks just like mine with the old aluminum rails. except the hole in mine was much much smaller.  the guys at west marine  confused me with paint types and applications- I try to stay away from that place but dont know other sources in orlando.  I was looking at Petit and Interlux, epoxy-based paints, but dont know if they are worth the extra money for such a small project.  thanks- will PM OSWLD


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't know if I was involved in the prior paint thread, I didn't click the link.

For cheap, effective, good looking marine paint, I'd recommend the wEst Marine branded paint. It's made by Interlux from what I understand. Easy to use, one-part polyurethane, doen't need a primer over gelcoat or resin, and looks good.

Even cheaper yet, exterior porch enamel from Home Depot. Tough, cheap, easy to use, and doesn't look bad.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I picked up some Pettit EasyPoxy from the local marine store. It was about $30 a quart. You would need to either get some spray thinner, or brush thinner depending which method you would use. You can roll and tip it, or spray it. Honestly, I prefer to spray it. But I've been painting boats since I was about 14, 15 years old at boat companies (Motion Power Boats, & Renegade Power Boats). If you're looking for a cheap gun that will get the job done good, you can pick up the purple gravity feed spray gun from Harbor Freights for about $15.00. But, it's like a disposable. It'll last a few paint jobs and then take a crap. I have used one to paint a motorcycle candy and it came out like I sprayed it with any of my other guns that were in the $200+ range. And candy paint is the hardest type of paint to spray evenly. The gun has to flow perfect with no imperfections otherwise it'll blotch up. 


You can also try "BrightSide".


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

If you trailer your boat and want very inexpensive you can try Lowes.  They have a Marine oe step paint in a few different colors.  The primer is about $20 a quart and Topside about $12.  You can use a small roller with pad for enamel trim and follow with paint brush to even out the rolling lines.  The brush and roller work perfect for inside and no primer is needed there except if you have bad stains or previously painted areas.  One can of primer and one can of outside color in high gloss and one can for inside color (not high gloss) each will do the whole boat.  Home depot has flakes of grey or brown tone that you can spread on inside if you like that look.  Start early in am and you can finish entire boat in one day.  Preping is a different story as you have to sand entire outside and inside must be free of all dirt and oil residue to insure adhesion.  You should probably spend 3-4 times more in prep time than actual painting time if you want the paint job to last.  Got this info on here and have used succesfully several times.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for all the help gents. I think I have plenty of fuel for the job per all the advice, now just got to find the time.  wife is starting to get sick of the "yard art" I call a project boat.  I am going to be trailering the boat- maybe 3 times a month if I am lucky, so it sounds like I wont need a really high end paint.  thanks again and I will post pics once I start working on it again
-chris


----------

